# MORNEAU AL MVP!!!



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/news;_ylt=A ... &type=lgns


WAAAAAHOOOO!!!! Way to go, Justin Morneau!!!!

Back seater for Jeter!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

That is unbelievable that he won. I think he deserved it but I would have bet money that he wouldn't due to name recognition. Awesome. Now we will have a MVP, a Cy Young winner and we got jobbed out of the manager of the year!!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I also thought he deserved it...........but thought for sure the NY/Big City bias would come into play!


----------



## Irish Mick (May 15, 2006)

We've got to keep this under wraps so them damn Yankees don't try to steal Morneau away from us.

Suck it Jeter


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Al MVP......Justin Morneau
Al Cy Young......Johann Santana
AL Exec of the Year....Terry Ryan 
Al Batting Champ..... Joe Mauer.

If Liriano hadn't been hurt he would have been AL Rookie of the Year.

How can the TWINS possibly hang onto all these guys???


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

KEN W said:


> How can the TWINS possibly hang onto all these guys???


They won't. As always, we raise the best players in baseball that other teams need.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

The personal awards are great, and there is no disputing that Johan is THE most dominant pitcher in the majors (and has been the last three years running).

It surprised me that Morneau won the MVP, especially since that award is based on such an ambiguous set of judging criteria. I struggle a little with arguing he was even the most valuable player on our team. That would cause problems in some clubhouses, but from my outsiders view it seems that all of his teammates, including Mauer and Johan, are genuinely excited for him.

And as far as keeping all of our young talent...my guess is that Johan will set a new standard for pitchers contracts when the time comes. A standard that the Twins will not be able to come close to matching. It is several years out, but I will guess it will be a $180-200 mil contract.

The good news is that we keep developing young talent. Guys named Garza, Liriano (get well soon), BOOF, Kubel, Tyner, Bartlett and I will even throw Mauer and Morneau in there will keep us competitive for years to come. That's not even going into the minors were we have some incredible prospects in Span, Slowey, Oeltjen and Durbin.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Maybe we holding off signing anyone so we can keep all these guys? Hey a guy can dream can't he?

Congrats to Moreneau he deserved that award over jeter. I get a kick outta listening to commentators saying the Yankees would not be the same team without Jeter. Lol their right they wouldn't but if jeter wasn't their it would be some other overpaid shortstop(They do have arod you know)

There are some great propects yet to come. Garza will be a stud once he gets control up and down in the strike zone. Knowing he already has(minor league numbers) you know the coaching staff will have him finishing pitches alot better next year.

Denard Span would shore up some outfield problems real quick and kevin slowey looks like another radke? Which is good b/c even though radke didn't have the best numbers he is comparable to Johan in any big game. Hard to beat that.

Now talking about prospects what ever happened to Micheal Ryan, Micheal Nakimura, and Grant Ball4. How bout my main palmballer tony Fiore, floats like a butterfly and gets hit..really hard?

2 More and i can't remeber their names around 2000 that hard throwing right hander we had Anderson and that other australian fellow that came up before loshe was there?

I thought i heard Ball4 will be back next year?


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > How can the TWINS possibly hang onto all these guys???
> ...


I wouldn't worry about the NY's stealing Morneau, him demanding big money, or the Twins trading him, but if my wife goes out and buys his uniform he is as good as GONE!!! Guaranteed. :lol: I'll do everything in my power to keep him and the rest of the fab 4 where they belong.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Goldy's Pal said:


> but if my wife goes out and buys his uniform he is as good as GONE!!! Guaranteed. :lol: I'll do everything in my power to keep him and the rest of the fab 4 where they belong.


Then please do us all a favor and hide her checkbook. :lol:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> Has this ever happened before with all on the same team with 3 different people?


This is the fourth time since 1967.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

woodpecker said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > Al MVP......Justin Morneau
> ...


From Mpls Star Trib......

The last team to have three different players claim those three honors was the 1962 Los Angeles Dodgers -- with MVP Maury Wills, Cy Young winner Don Drysdale and batting champ Tommy Davis


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Look for The three of them to get around $50 million.

Morneau and Mauer.....$15 mil each and Santana......$20 mil.

Bring on the new stadium and more money.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I like the common mans take on this.........Mauer and Morneau don't need as much money since they are a two income household. Since they live together they can get by with less a piece!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

If you had a chance to read one of the August SI's there was a great article titled "St. Pauli Boys" that detailed the lives of Morneau and Mauer as roommates. The MLB's odd couple that's for sure. One really messy, the other very clean. Course, they also had Rabe sleeping on the couch for a while too while he was up from the minors.

We have our "new" Twins dream team. And outside of waiting for ice fishing to begin, I'm also really looking forward to 2007!!! If any year...THIS will be the one!


----------

